
Video + canvas = magic (2010) - svenfaw
http://html5doctor.com/video-canvas-magic/
======
franze
created this
[http://www.barbafan.de/html5video?video=tron](http://www.barbafan.de/html5video?video=tron)
about the sametime, sadly doesnt work properly anymore as mobile now has a
different ux behavior when playing videos

~~~
seanalltogether
and my own contribution from april of that same year. Doesn't seem to work
anymore since autoplaying is now disabled by most browsers.

[http://www.craftymind.com/blowing-up-html5-video-and-
mapping...](http://www.craftymind.com/blowing-up-html5-video-and-mapping-it-
into-3d-space/)

~~~
franze
remeber that one. there was a short "lets see how far we can take this canvas
& video (and prop. jquery) concept" movement at that time.

i reverse engineered my image rendering algorithems from an apple safari
canvas demo page.

------
darepublic
I remember this article as my first intro to canvas. It's been a decade wow

